# Laser hair removal has left hyperpigmentation marks



## landlord (Nov 28, 2007)

I had ipl laser hair removal on my lower legs and it has scarred and left me with hyperpigmentation marks. Has anyone had this problem? or can anyone suggest how to try and get my skin back to normal? I have medium brown skin with dark hair and we did the laser on my underarms first which worked great - removed all hair and no problems so I thought I would try it on my lower legs (knee down) I am now left with what looks like burn scars on both legs - they are dark patches. At first, it went white and now the color has filled in it is much darker. I always keep my legs covered up now as I think it looks horrible. The salon says it will fade in time but that was over 3 years ago now. Also they suggested I could try the laser again but I am not going anywhere near it!


----------



## Kathy (Dec 1, 2007)

Wow! That sucks! For scarring my dermatologist recommended Vitamin E oil. Either the capsules or you can buy it as a liquid. Bio Oil is supposed to be good for that also I believe.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Dec 2, 2007)

ive heard this happens more often than it should with people who get laser hair removal.

which is why even though i have a nice body hair problem (thanks to my mom's genetics and the fact that im middle eastern) i havent acutally done anything like that about it.

apprently those lasers are mainly made for light-white skinned people, since anyone darker theyre skin obsorbes more of the laser light leaving with the hyperpigmintation.

i'd either go to a derm or get a lighting cream or something like that if it really bothers you.


----------



## monniej (Dec 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Retro-Violet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ive heard this happens more often than it should with people who get laser hair removal.which is why even though i have a nice body hair problem (thanks to my mom's genetics and the fact that im middle eastern) i havent acutally done anything like that about it.

apprently those lasers are mainly made for light-white skinned people, since anyone darker theyre skin obsorbes more of the laser light leaving with the hyperpigmintation.

i'd either go to a derm or get a lighting cream or something like that if it really bothers you.

great advice! i had been toying with the idea of getting this done on my chin because of all the advances and claims made about improvements to the lasers. i'm still not convinced and this doesn't help! i think a visit to the dermatologist is definitely in order!


----------



## landlord (Dec 5, 2007)

In fairness, it worked on my underarms just great with no marks at all and I would recommend it for that at least. I am going to go to the dermatologist I think. I have tried Bio oil and also a cream called Thiospot which has had a little effect but nothing major. It does look horrible like tiger stripes on my legs. I don't want to try anything unsafe.


----------



## beautywhore8 (Dec 19, 2011)

That sucks.. I am afraid to do my upper lip for the same reason, for I already have some hyperpig marks on my face including the upper lip. :s But there actually is a solution to hyperpig, altho not a cheap one. Mega-pixel is a procedure with permanent results. They do it at med-spas. Definitely shop around tho. I hear its cheapest in San Diego and Dallas. Im saving to have it done. I hate the brown marks. Another alternative is the over the counter or prescription serums. But they work slowly.. months and years.. And are not permanent, and over time cost just as much if not more. I use a good one by murad, but as soon as they lighten I go out in the sun and they come right back. So annoying. I cant wait to get mega-pixel. Good luck!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## imonabhaute (Dec 27, 2011)

I have had extensive laser hair removal on many areas and never had issues with hyperpigmentation.  It was all done with a Lightsheer laser and was done at a dermatologists office by a skilled tech.  I do get hyperpigmented spots on my nose though (no laser there!) and religious use of sunblock and regular use of skin bleaching hydroquinone cream has reduced their appearance as well as stopped new spots from forming.

I'm super pasty white and have very dark hair, which made the laser more effective and made my desire for the hair removal to be done be more intense.


----------



## khoobsurati (Dec 28, 2011)

Visit your dermatologist again and ask him to recommend you an over-the-counter or prescription cream to lighten that hyperpigmentation marks. I m sure he will recommend you one with hydroquinone.


----------

